# Bones keep getting stuck. Help!



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i love the raw food diet but lately wolf has been getting bones stuck in his throat and it's really scary. it's happened three times in the past week (once with beef neck, once with chuck roast bone, and once with pork neck). i don't know what to do, i don't want to switch to kibble but i don't want this to keep happening. i thought maybe its the type of bone, but he refuses to eat any other type he is a very picky eater. i don't cut them down or anything, because i read cutting them into small peces can get them stuck and the dog is supposed to kind of chew the big pieces. does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Once I had a beef neck bone get lodged in his stomach. Those red meat bones are awfully dense. Skip the beef, pork, lamb, deer bones and stick to poultry and fish, I have yet to have a problem with those.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

if i give him any other type of bone he won't eat it:help:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How big are the pieces you are giving? Is he chewing or just gulping. How long has he been eating raw? I can't remember. I feed pork neck, lamb and mutton often so it is not the bones.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

hes been eating raw for over a year now. i don't cut the pieces of bones up, how they come from the grocery store (sliced but ind of big) is how he gets them. i hear him chewing it pretty good....i was thinking about grinding the bones, but i was afraid they wouldn't be as good for him ground up-keeping them whole really cleans his teeth and keeps them in good shape.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The pork neck I feed is in large pieces (the necks are split in 1/2 and then those long pieces cut in 1/2). Ground may have to be an option and then use some other types of bone for teeth cleaning. Is there any other dog around that could be causing him to eat too fast and not chew enough. Usually once a dog has tried to swallow too big of a piece they learn to chew a bit more. 

Only issue I have had with pork neck has been when Alexis seemed to be having an a problem digesting it. I gave her ground for a little while and now she is fine again.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't had many dogs that can actually eat beef bones (other than the soft knuckle bones). I'd stay away from them.

Have you tried lamb necks? Lamb is a much softer bone.

If you offer him a chicken leg he won't eat it?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

grind the bones. brush his teeth.



LissG said:


> hes been eating raw for over a year now. i don't cut the pieces of bones up, how they come from the grocery store (sliced but ind of big) is how he gets them. i hear him chewing it pretty good....i was thinking about grinding the bones, but i was afraid they wouldn't be as good for him ground up-keeping them whole really cleans his teeth and keeps them in good shape.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

there aren't any other dogs around, wolfy is an only child . 
wolf LOVES lamb but it's hard to come by at the store and even at my butcher :-\.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

if i give him chicken necks, goose neck, chicken back or chicken quarters-he'd rather go hungry then eat it. 
i'm having a hard time finding a meat grinder that can grind bones. none of them say if they can or not. does anyone know of a certain type that does?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You might have to buy ground mixes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not many grinders will do red meat bones. K9 craving has distributors in NJ....maybe check them out for grind mixes?
Where to Purchase K9 Kraving Products


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

wooo thanks!!


----------

